# ABGA Membership



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have been a member of the ABGA for a while now in conjunction with my father. With all of the issues surrounding the ABGA this year it has come to my attention that our membership renewal did NOT go through this year. Would I be able to renew my membership for 2021 or do I need to renew now and renew it again in January? 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you need to be a member now then you need to pay for this year and then next year. They will keep your info (tattoos and all that) and not give it up so if you can get away with waiting until next year (don’t need to send papers in or attend shows) I would just wait for next year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is from ABGA site:
ABGA Memberships run from January 1 through December 31 of each year.

So it seems like you should wait until Jan 1st 2021?


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok! I think I will just wait to renew then, I will just have to do a few more registrations than usual!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

